# Morbid Manor 09



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a little embarrassed  to even post these. Not a good year for my work. Only 70% done as of Mon eve. Still have Michael Myers in the electric chair, Skelly in the Coffin, Witch, bat skull and Murder Victim yet to put out plus some miscellaneous talking skulls, doll props, etc. Too many problems this year (back injury, weather, electrical, other obligations) to put out better and more animated props. But these are some daytime photos (don't know why camera wasn't clearer). It's raining AGAIN so I'm finishing my last few props indoors. Will post evening shots after everything is out, lighting is fixed and fog is going. Looking forward to a better 2010.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

These are 2 long shots...sorry quality isn't that great...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Even if you didn't get the rest of the stuff out I think it looks great! The weather is crappy here also, so I haven't been able to finish. I usually set up most of my stuff the beginning of October so I was lucky the weather was pretty good than. Don't get down if you don't get your main props out because it really does look great. Good Luck and I hope everything works out!  Oh and I love the jars! Your photo quality of the heads in the jar are so realistic. Maybe if you get a chance you could tell me where you got those pictures.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look great! I love your house/yard! Nice space to haunt. I empathize with you on not being up to speed with stuff, but sometimes life interferes with Halloween. Your set-up is great! We've been battling crappy weather here as well. Rains at least every other day.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Rain Rain Rain, Im SICK of the rain. Im just praying the rain goes away for Halloween night and its beautiful. I really like your display and your tombstones are really cool, especially the myra maines one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't feel bad about your progress - we only have the spider web and spider victim out at the moment (which is usual for us - the main set up occurs on Halloween itself). Even if you didn't put anything else out, you've already got a great display.


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Nothing to be ashamed of! Looks WAY better than my yard. Can't wait to see it finished .


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks great to me! Lots to see already. Good luck with the weather for the rest of the set up!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope the weather improves for you and you can finish your setup, but worst case scenario even if you can't yard and decorations are looking great as it is. Sounds like weather is being a real pain in the keaster for everyone this year. Hopefully it will cooperate and straighten out as the week progresses. Good luck to you and have a great Halloween.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rain, rain, go away, come again another day,
madmomma wants to prey... 

Looks good even though it's not what you'd like. That's the great thing about us haunters, always looking for a better scare!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice spell jar collection.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

http://i962.photobucket.com/albums/ae102/madmomma_photos/DSCN1581.jpg
heads w/blacklight and partial yard at night - will get shot w/better lighting tomorrow


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

the faces in the jars look great, as do all your bottle and jars! 
You have nothing to be ashamed of, even if you don't get nothing else up, your tombstones look good! The TOTers will enjoy it ! ( now I have to listen to my own advice, and just do what I can, band be happy)
I sure hope the rains stops too,It feels like it has rained for months


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like your coming along nicely! Your spiderweb work is topnotch! I never could get that pull web stuff to come out that way. Instead i use yarn and alot of time. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

LOVE the heads in jars!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

These look great. You should be proud of your work.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*Morbid Manor Take 2*

Managed to put out the coffin and basic electric chair for Michael. Will add all the important finishing touches to both for next year. The rain stopped but the wind is SOOOO BAD. Everything is blowing and tilting. Have to keep an eye out for damage. Hope the rain holds off for at least a few more hours! Had lots of TOT's with nice comments. That's what it's all about  Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good! We had the same issue with wind during set up. It was making the gravestones lean way too much. Fortunately it settled down about the time TOTs started showing up.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*Electric Chair - impt info*

I just realized I never thanked *hwldknights* for his inspiration for the Electric Chair I made for Michael Myers. It came from *hwldknights* instructional which so kindly posted in the Prop Making section. It was his idea that gave me the motivation to whip up my own version based on whatever scrap lumber I had on hand plus a shop light with an orange party light over his head. (It cast a nice orange glow over his head and face at night).
I managed to cut, screw/nail and paint the chair the day before Halloween (which I wouldn't recommend). It wasn't as nice as hwldknights, but it was something. I will post a picture of the chair by itself this year so you can see my simple version. I can't wait to add more finishing touches for this year. Thanks again, hwldknights!


----------

